# CAT-5 cable stuck in ethernet port - can't remove



## patiwat (Apr 26, 2006)

I just bought a brand-new laptop (Thinpad R52) and connected a CAT-5 cable into the Ethernet port. It seemed a bit tight at first when inserting the cable, but after a bit of pressure, I felt the cable snap in to place. Everything worked fine until I tried to remove the cable. Pressing down on the clip of the RJ45 connector results in a very quiet snapping sound, but the cable is still stuck hard in place. 

I've tried multiple angles, nudging it in deeper and then trying to remove it, pressing down both soft and hard on the clip, but the cable is still stuck in the port. This problem is pretty frustrating - in years of using networking gear I've never seen a cable stuck like this before. Any tips to removing that cable - without damaging the Ethernet port - would be greatfully welcomed.

patiwat_at_sloan.mit.edu


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've run across this in the past, I usually get my needle-nose pliers and a small object to pivot on. Squeeze the tab against the connector with the pliers and pry it out. There is no "magic" formula. :grin:


----------

